# Antique Chainring identification



## stingrayjoe (Jun 18, 2019)

Does anyone recognize this chainring?


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Jun 18, 2019)

Looks like a 24 tooth with a slotted drive pin hole.



(Some of the teeth appear to be *eclipsed* by the tape measure).


----------



## stingrayjoe (Jun 19, 2019)

Thanks 
Manufacturer, brand application ?


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 19, 2019)

This might help.
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/sprocket-compilation-pic-heavy.41683/


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 19, 2019)

Archie Sturmer said:


> Looks like a 24 tooth with a slotted drive pin hole.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 19, 2019)

rollfaster said:


> This might help.
> https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/sprocket-compilation-pic-heavy.41683/



I actually went through all eight pages last night and couldn't find it. V/r Shawn


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 19, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> I actually went through all eight pages last night and couldn't find it. V/r Shawn



No kidding...must be an odd duck then.


----------



## bricycle (Jun 19, 2019)

I've not seen one...


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 19, 2019)

Just a thought but possibly early motorcycle? V/r Shawn


----------



## stingrayjoe (Jun 28, 2019)

After looking through my books and old advertisements I still have not found this manufacturer.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 29, 2019)

I've went through some stuff and can't find a match either. I'll keep looking though. V/r Shawn


----------



## stingrayjoe (Sep 15, 2019)

BTT


----------



## stingrayjoe (Jan 22, 2021)

BTT


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Jan 22, 2021)

Wm. H. Fauber or GWM La Porte Indiana, (besides Iver Johnson and perhaps others) may have used the slotted drive pin(?); but also undersized crank shafts.
The first picture shows a tape measure and what looks like (to some eyeballs), less than a 15/16” hole in the chain ring sprocket(?).
Perhaps a more precise measurement might be helpful(?).


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jan 23, 2021)

Archie Sturmer said:


> Looks like a 24 tooth with a slotted drive pin hole.
> View attachment 1017518
> (Some of the teeth appear to be *eclipsed* by the tape measure).
> View attachment 1017520



Not Eclipse


----------



## stingrayjoe (Jan 23, 2021)

Looks like 1" center hole for crank.


----------



## Ricker (Jan 23, 2021)

Here is something I ran across- may be the same, may not. 1899 Cycle Age ad:


----------



## rusty_apache (Jan 23, 2021)

1902 or 3 Wasp.


----------

